# Best Racing Chronographs Under $1,000



## tropicalbob (Dec 6, 2017)

Does anyone know of any racing chronographs that have a stepped bezel like the Omega Speedmaster? So far I only know of the Nezumi Voiture.

Thanks,
tropicalbob


----------



## razzaah (Feb 16, 2021)

Nice selection of watches.


----------



## NotPennysBoat (Aug 10, 2020)

Autodromo has some decent pieces as well


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Certina is excellent but can be had all day under $300 so paying $600 is not smart.


----------

